# Smoked Alaskan Halibut Candy



## cmayna (Nov 7, 2015)

Trying to make room in our two freezers for the upcoming rock cod / ling cod fishing season so I thought I'd smoke some of our Alaskan Halibut which we caught last year. Yes out with the old, in with the new!   This batch is done in a wet brine which if very different than what I normally do with our King Salmon,  but it's a nice change during the season.







In the wet brine we go






Consolidated into a 2.5 gallon ziplok bag.






After 24 hours of brining, onto the racks for for room drying (2 hours)






Back in from spending a 3.5 hour stint in one of our Big Chief smokers.  Used some Alder and Apple pellets
in the AMNTS.






Good treats to feed my fellow fishing buddies















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks like some nice Fish. How about a Recipe?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 8, 2015)

C, Great looking snacks for your buddies !


----------



## cmayna (Nov 8, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks like some nice Fish. How about a Recipe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per the following link, I used TG Python's 2nd recipe which has whole cloves and all spice in it: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/157743/smoked-sturgeon.  I first used this recipe with Sturgeon, then tried some Halibut. Yum!  This is the 3rd time I've used this recipe and this batch is as rewarding as my previous attempts.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks tasty! I need to get out and go fishing!


----------



## cmayna (Nov 8, 2015)

Here's a money shot of my breakfast showing how white the inside of the pieces remained.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## driedstick (Nov 8, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Here's a money shot of my breakfast showing how white the inside of the pieces remained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang it man!!!!! POINTS!!!!!! Great pic 

DS


----------



## cmayna (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks DS and all.  It was a nice change to do something else beside Salmon.  Can't wait for Sturgeon season to start so I can smoke some of it with this same recipe.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2015)

driedstick said:


> dang it man!!!!! POINTS!!!!!! Great pic
> 
> DS



Yeah that! I'll be looking for your sturgeon post.


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 8, 2015)

I can see myself getting sick eating too much of this all at once.

Beautiful job!!!


----------



## cmayna (Nov 8, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> I can see myself getting sick eating too much of this all at once.
> 
> Beautiful job!!!


We need to get together for a weekend of smokin' bliss. For me Hwy 35 south to Hwy 9 south to Scotts Valley.  You provide breakfast?  Lunch?   Leftovers?


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 8, 2015)

Killer smoke work cmayna, I miss the west coast sturgeon and salmon. That looks like some awesome Halibut you've got there. Yum!


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 8, 2015)

cmayna said:


> We need to get together for a weekend of smokin' bliss. For me Hwy 35 south to Hwy 9 south to Scotts Valley.  You provide breakfast?  Lunch?   Leftovers?


Hwy 9 cuts through the canyon a ridgeline over from where I'm located and bypasses Scotts Valley entirely. I'm out in the boonies between Scotts Valley and Ben Lomond. It would be easier in Santa Cruz, at my kitchen. Hwy 9 would take you right to it, just across Hwy1, off River St.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 9, 2015)

Some day I'll pay you a visit and bring some smoked something.  Actually if we had enough local SMF members to have a "bring a smoked dish to share" get together at park or beach.


----------

